# sick Neolamprologus birchadi



## Shaul (Mar 9, 2008)

I have a Neolamprologus birchadi which started swelling up some time ago. I transferred her to a quarrantine tank a few months ago with Epsom salt (thinking it was constipation). At first, I thought she was getting a little better but then she swelled up even more. I fed her around once a week a little bit (one of the Tetra Spirulina flakes- her favorite), just so she wouldn't starve. Eventually I went through the dosage of Clout as described in the post on dealing with bloat. (She had almost a 1 inch diameter swelling). Anyway, around a week ago, (probably 3 weeks after doing the Clout regimen without improvement) I woke up to find that she had "popped"- no more swelling whatsoever. However, since then, she hasn't shown any interest in food, and while she swims around some, just hangs out under the sponge filter. I did a large water change the other day in case she was stressed, but no change. Any suggestions how to help her fully recouperate? Thanks so much.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

She may have been egg bound, or she could have had some sort of intestinal blockage, or it may have been bloat.

It's not unusual for one round of treatment to not work. You might consider treating her again for a full round.

How long has it been since she's eaten?

During this whole thing, were her scales ever raised, like a pine cone?

What are the water parameters on the tank?


----------



## Shaul (Mar 9, 2008)

I'd say it's been over a month since she's eaten. Also, I think the swelling was a little lopsided- slightly more on the left side, if that helps at all. (She's not swollen anymore-just popped overnight.) I don't think her scales were raised, though I'm not completely sure - her abdomen was (and still is a little) more pale than the rest of her body. It's a 40 litre tank. Thanks.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

If it's one sided, it may be some sort of tumour or growth in the abdominal area.

What are the ammonia, nitrite, nitrate and ph levels on the tank?


----------



## Shaul (Mar 9, 2008)

I don't have an amonia test, but Nitrite is .5, Nitrate 80, and PH 7.8 (using the Jungle test strips). It wasn't fully one-sided, just slightly more on the left side... (Would a tumor suddenly disappear?)


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Okay, you've obviously got some serious water quality issues going on. I would pick up an ammonia kit as soon as possible.

The nitrites should be zero on an established tank, and nitrates shouldn't go above 40 max, I'd prefer they were around 20.

I would start doing some immediate partial water changes, and pick up that ammonia kit.

What kind of dechlorinator are you using? Does it remove both chlorine and chloramines?

What is your normal tank maintenance routine on the tanks?

How long has the tank been set up?

I hope this is the only fish in the tank...It's a very small size for even brichardi.


----------



## Shaul (Mar 9, 2008)

Okay- I picked up an API Master Freshwater Test-Kit and the readings were: pH 8.4, ammonia 0, nitrite 0, nitrate 40. I use Tetra Aquasafe which removes both chlorine and chloramine. My regular tank maintenance is partial water change every 3 weeks or so, clean external filter medium every 4 months or so. I did a major water change on this tank shortly after the birchadi "popped", before that, as directed in the bloat instructions, and before that intermittently with the epsom salt. Yup- don't worry, I don't have any other sick fish, so she's alone :fish:

I figured out how to post her mugshot, before and after "popping" (The change was literally overnight):


----------



## becadavies (Apr 2, 2007)

thats a pretty dramatic transformation overnight!!!!

Im not that familiar with bloat, maybe cichlidaholic can tell us - would that happen overnight with bloat?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Oh, I don't believe that was bloat, but I do understand why you're using the word "pop" now! 

It may have been some sort of organ failure, filling her body cavity with fluid from the failed organ. It could have been a blockage of some sort, as well. (Epsom salt might have relieved either constipation or being egg bound...)

I can't say for sure what this was, but I believe at this point I'd be tempted to try a heavy duty antibiotic combo on her...Maracyn and Maracyn II would be my choice, but I would also do another water change prior to adding meds and try to get those nitrates down to about 20, no higher. I would then do water changes daily before adding the meds, and use the antibiotics for at least 7 days.

Have you tried offering her any frozen mysis shrimp?


----------



## Shaul (Mar 9, 2008)

When I got home yesterday (I haven't started with the antibiotics yet), the birchadi seemed rather interested while I was feeding the fish in the neighboring tank. I decided to offer her a Tetra Spirulina flake (they're around 1/3 square inch), and was delighted to see her go straight for it! Since then, she seems to be swimming around quite happily :fish: , but she has what appears to be a gash on her left side. Should I still go for those Maracyn and Maracyn 2, or would something a little less heavy-duty be sufficient? Thanks so much!


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

It does sound like she's doing better. If she was just egg bound or there was some sort of intestinal blockage, then she may not need antibiotics at all. My main concern was that she wasn't eating!

If she continues to eat, I would just keep a close eye on her and keep the water pristine. If you do have to use antibiotics, Triple sulfa is a good choice, as well.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Could the gash be where she popped? I'm wondering if cichlidaholic missed that part of your post. I think I would use the 2 maracyns to be on the safe side with that gash. Hope Kim comes back and gives her opinion though. Glad to read the fish ate a little.


----------



## Shaul (Mar 9, 2008)

Yup- the gash was where she "popped". (All the photos aren't turning out b/c of the glare). Would intestinal blockage or being egg bound cause her to swell up like that? Thanks so much.


----------



## becadavies (Apr 2, 2007)

Did you find whatever it was that popped out?

Dont ask me _what_ exactly you'd find but surely it all had to go somewhere!!


----------

